# NFL - America's Game



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I've felt for some time that major league baseball was no longer justified in calling itself "America's Game". Now, there's an article that tends to confirm my feelings, and provides some good reasons for calling NFL football "America's Game".

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20764460/


----------



## faspina (Sep 15, 2006)

No doubt about this. Fantasy football has lead to growing popularity of NFL. I can watch a game actually be concerned about the outcome even though I live in a state without a team.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

That's because baseball is "America's Pastime", football is more "America's Obsession". Like the articles said - baseball, you can miss 'tonights game' but if you miss a game in football, you miss more of the schedule (as a percentage).


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

No joke, after watching the Cubs beat the Reds, I switched over to the Astros/Brewers game on MLB EI! and they had 3 Astros mic'd standing in the middle of the outfield (between innings) discussing their fantasy football picks. Apparently Lance Berkman is leading his league in scoring, even without LT putting up any big numbers.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've always considered the NFL to be America's Game. Maybe it's because I live in an NFL market and baseball doesn't get nearly as much press and football, but clearly after watching many Yankees games this season, baseball is NYC's Game. Never been into baseball until this year, and while I have more respect for the game then I ever did before, it will never rank as high as football and hockey for me.


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

Why baseball is better than football.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Why Football is better than baseball


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok, score one for the NFL


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

So, what I think Steve is saying is that it's really _cheerleading_ that is America's favorite sport.

You guys! :sure:

Baseball (America's Pasttime) may not have paid cheerleaders on the field, but we have ball
girls that will handle your foul balls. Besides, we don't need no stinkin' paid cheerleaders 
-- baseball's true cheerleaders are in the stands.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Baseball is no more America's Pastime than football's Dallas Cowboys are America's Team, no matter how much the announcers may hype them. :nono:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Baseball (America's Pasttime) may not have paid cheerleaders on the field, but we have ball girls that will handle your foul balls.


NFL Cheerleaders don't really get paid for their work. I know it's up to the individual teams, but here in the Buffalo Jills are unpaid for their work on the field, I believe some teams pay about $40 per game, squad practices are unpaid throughout most of the league. The main motivation is that their work will get them noticed and lead to an actual career like modeling. Cheerleaders are paid however for attending promotional functions and whatnot.

In high school one of my substitute teachers was a Jill


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I enjoy baseball but how can it remain America's game when there are no Americans playing the game?


----------

